# Potato and sausage soup.



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2020)

Better known Zuppa Toscana. 
It is a pretty simple soup. But loaded with flavor.
I've done this with a crock pot, dutch oven, and once with a IP. My favorite is with the crockpot.
Cook 6 or so slices of bacon until crispy in a heavy cast iron skillet if you have one.  I prefer the thick sliced. Remove bacon and place on paper towels to drain.
Add 1 pound hot sausage. Either links with the skin removed. Or bulk. in the skillet. and cook and crumble until browned. Remove and drain.
Cook in skillet one med. onion diced and 2 cloves minced garlic until onions are slightly cooked. Remove from pan and let drain.






Cut 5 or 6 Russet potatoes into 1/2" to 3/4" cubes. Rinse and drain until water is clear. 
1 bunch of Kale stems removed and torn to manageable pieces.
Salt and pepper to taste. I never add salt. With the broth, bacon, and sausage I find it has enough salt.
1 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
5 cups chicken broth. 
3/4 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

Add the meats, potatoes, and red pepper flakes, pepper, and onions to the crock pot. 
Then add the chicken broth. The broth should cover the mixture. If not. You can add water or more broth to do so.
Cover. And cook on high for about 4 hours until potatoes are done.
When done. Add the Kale and heavy cream. And cook for another 30 minutes.
Then add the parmesan cheese.
Here is where you can decide if the soup is at the desired thickness. It can vary. Usually I'll add a slurry of water and corn starch to thicken slightly. I prefer my soups leaning towards a chowder thickness a bit. A tbs of corn starch with a 1/4 cup water does the trick.
Then plate up with some crusty bread on the side.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 9, 2020)

Now this is something I would try.  Is it really spicy?  Thanks for sharing bud.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2020)

Amazing Camera work. The 3 D   stands out and the Colors really Pop.  Gravy man, Gravy


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 9, 2020)

That looks and sounds very good. Bookmarked for future reference. Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

It all sounds great...
Right up to the Kale, Kale tears my guts up something fierce.
Might substitute some Broccoli Rabe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice especially come the cold weather.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 9, 2020)

Holy cow!! This one is saved and printed to go into the Big Black Book. We love soups around here when the temps drop and this is likely to be the first one of the season that I make. Sounds fantastic!! Like Chile, Tracy isn't into kale for some reason so I'll probably do broccoli or spinach right at the end. Beautiful job and thanks for posting this.

Robert


----------



## xray (Sep 9, 2020)

I’m a fan of kale in my soups. This one looks great and is being bookmarked to try.

Like!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 9, 2020)

looks great Steve, getting that time of year for meals like that!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like that'd warm you right up on a cold day, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2020)

Heck yeah Steve that looks delicious. Bookmarked to make later in the fall


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> It all sounds great...
> Right up to the Kale, Kale tears my guts up something fierce.
> Might substitute some Broccoli Rabe.


I often sub in baby spinach


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 9, 2020)

Right on time for fall Steve!! Looks awesome. I do love soups I’m the fall and winter.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I often sub in baby spinach


Yeah, 
spinach would be good, any number of other greens would be too.
I'm a fan of mildly bitter flavors, so the broccoli rabe after sauteing is really nice.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 9, 2020)

looks great Steve! Been cool and rainy last couple of days...would be good soup day!

Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 9, 2020)

I had never had that soup until a couple of years ago when a family member made some.  It quickly became one of my favorite soups although I have never made it myself as I didn't have a recipe to go by.  I may have to give your recipe a try.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks great Steve! Got me hungry! I saved this recipe last year when you had made some but I still haven't done it yet. Cooler weather is upon us!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Now this is something I would try.  Is it really spicy?  Thanks for sharing bud.


Thanks! No, it isn't very spicy really.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2020)

Steve, thanks for resurrecting a memory and recipe for me. I'd completely forgotten about this soup my mother would make on occasion. Definitely making it soon. 

Kale is my wife's kryptonite, so baby spinach will replace it.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Amazing Camera work. The 3 D   stands out and the Colors really Pop.  Gravy man, Gravy


Thank you! I decided to get creative with this picture. 



GATOR240 said:


> That looks and sounds very good. Bookmarked for future reference. Like!


Thank you!



chilerelleno said:


> It all sounds great...
> Right up to the Kale, Kale tears my guts up something fierce.
> Might substitute some Broccoli Rabe.


I've used fresh spinach leaves before when I couldn't find kale. It was ok. Though it doesn't stay firm like Kale though. I bet Rabe would be fine with this. 



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice especially come the cold weather.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!



tx smoker said:


> Holy cow!! This one is saved and printed to go into the Big Black Book. We love soups around here when the temps drop and this is likely to be the first one of the season that I make. Sounds fantastic!! Like Chile, Tracy isn't into kale for some reason so I'll probably do broccoli or spinach right at the end. Beautiful job and thanks for posting this.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! If you use spinach. Add it at the very end to retain some firmness to the leaves.



xray said:


> I’m a fan of kale in my soups. This one looks great and is being bookmarked to try.
> 
> Like!





smokerjim said:


> looks great Steve, getting that time of year for meals like that!


Thanks Jim! IT sure is. Summer flew by, that's for sure!



sawhorseray said:


> Looks like that'd warm you right up on a cold day, Like! RAY


IT does at that Ray! Though the bacon potato chowder I make does it better.



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Steve that looks delicious. Bookmarked to make later in the fall


Thanks Jake!



jcam222 said:


> I often sub in baby spinach


That works too. Just add it at the very end.



chilerelleno said:


> Yeah,
> spinach would be good, any number of other greens would be too.
> I'm a fan of mildly bitter flavors, so the broccoli rabe after sauteing is really nice.


I'll have to give Rabe a try. It does stay pretty firm.



Brokenhandle said:


> looks great Steve! Been cool and rainy last couple of days...would be good soup day!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!



bbqbrett said:


> I had never had that soup until a couple of years ago when a family member made some.  It quickly became one of my favorite soups although I have never made it myself as I didn't have a recipe to go by.  I may have to give your recipe a try.


Please do. It is one of our favorites.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Steve! Got me hungry! I saved this recipe last year when you had made some but I still haven't done it yet. Cooler weather is upon us!


Thanks! What are you waiting for?! Lol.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Steve, thanks for resurrecting a memory and recipe for me. I'd completely forgotten about this soup my mother would make on occasion. Definitely making it soon.
> 
> Kale is my wife's kryptonite, so baby spinach will replace it.


Thank you! With spinach you should add right at the end because it wilts and cooks down so fast.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> With spinach you should add right at the end because it wilts and cooks down so fast.



That's what I do with the wedding soup.


----------



## mosparky (Sep 9, 2020)

Lost me at Kale, but suckered me back in with Spinach. I love potato soup and this sounds like a great variation. Shame the she-beast won't eat homemade soups, but this skinny guy can pack it away for several meals in a row, til there ain't none. Gonna try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like Brokenhandle it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2020)

That looks amazing Steve!
We eat a lot of soup & I’m bookmarking this one for future use!
Thanks for posting the recipe!!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

mosparky said:


> Lost me at Kale, but suckered me back in with Spinach. I love potato soup and this sounds like a great variation. Shame the she-beast won't eat homemade soups, but this skinny guy can pack it away for several meals in a row, til there ain't none. Gonna try it.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks amazing Steve!
> We eat a lot of soup & I’m bookmarking this one for future use!
> Thanks for posting the recipe!!!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks as good as the first one, still on my list as like others winter time is soup time.

But will do the spinach instead of the kale.

BIG LIKE!

Congrats on the ride Steve!

John


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks as good as the first one, still on my list as like others winter time is soup time.
> 
> But will do the spinach instead of the kale.
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 10, 2020)

now that looks good!  and like a recipe that can be moded on the ingredients.  Love It!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

sandyut said:


> no that looks good!  and like a recipe that can be moded on the ingredients.  Love It!


Thank you!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 10, 2020)

Bright likes big city!! Congrats on the ride. As we have discussed it’s soup time and I love soup. This looks great Steve.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 10, 2020)

Steve, thats a hearty looking soup! I've not had kale but I do like spinach . I'll have to give it a try for my first time trying kale. Going to need recipes like this soon. Starting to get cool in the mornings here.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Bright likes big city!! Congrats on the ride. As we have discussed it’s soup time and I love soup. This looks great Steve.


Thanks! Once I get off this 7 day run at work. I'm planning on making another soup I like. Hot and sour soup.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Steve, thats a hearty looking soup! I've not had kale but I do like spinach . I'll have to give it a try for my first time trying kale. Going to need recipes like this soon. Starting to get cool in the mornings here.


Thanks Travis! Spinach can work too. Just add it at the very end of the cook.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Once I get off this 7 day run at work. I'm planning on making another soup I like. Hot and sour soup.


Looking forward to that!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 11, 2020)

Looks dang good! Bookmarking.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks dang good! Bookmarking.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 11, 2020)

Steve H
 Showed it to the wife and she agrees that this needs to be made soon.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Better known Zuppa Toscana.
> It is a pretty simple soup. But loaded with flavor.
> I've done this with a crock pot, dutch oven, and once with a IP. My favorite is with the crockpot.
> Cook 6 or so slices of bacon until crispy in a heavy cast iron skillet if you have one.  I prefer the thick sliced. Remove bacon and place on paper towels to drain.
> ...


Amazing man!

I make a version of this with cauliflower instead of potatoes which comes out great!
If I want to further reduce the carb count I use Swish Chard to further reduce the carb count.  It's a little misconceiving that kale has more net carbs in it than you would imagine so I switch to a lower green that does the trick!

I am a soup LOVER and this one is one that is in my top 5 of soups :)


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Amazing man!
> 
> I make a version of this with cauliflower instead of potatoes which comes out great!
> If I want to further reduce the carb count I use Swish Chard to further reduce the carb count.  It's a little misconceiving that kale has more net carbs in it than you would imagine so I switch to a lower green that does the trick!
> ...


I didn't know that about the chard. And I do like it. Thanks for the tip. And the compliment


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 11, 2020)

I just made this last week too!  Love this recipe!  Great pics too Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I just made this last week too!  Love this recipe!  Great pics too Steve!


Thank you!


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 12, 2020)

Love this stuff! My wife makes it and it’s probably one of my favorites! Yours looks great!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 12, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Love this stuff! My wife makes it and it’s probably one of my favorites! Yours looks great!


Thank you! It is one of our favorites as well.


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 12, 2020)

Great looking soup Steve. Big Point!!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Great looking soup Steve. Big Point!!


Thank you!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kale is supposed to be good for ya also, this is on my to make list even though taters runs my sugar up, will need to work xtra hard to burn some calories lol


----------



## tallbm (Sep 13, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Kale is supposed to be good for ya also, this is on my to make list even though taters runs my sugar up, will need to work xtra hard to burn some calories lol



I highly suggest you sub the potatoes for cauliflower whole florets and stalk pieces u cut ourself from a head of cauliflower (or just buy frozen florets).  The beauty of cauliflower is how it absorbs all those other flavors and is pretty close to feeling like potatoes minus the starchiness :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 11, 2020)

I made this last week, also. Used hot Italian sausage and 1/2 t. red pepper flakes. Guess I don't have your constitution, Steve; it was a little spicy even for me. Still delicious, however! I will just tone down the future versions a bit.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 11, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> I made this last week, also. Used hot Italian sausage and 1/2 t. red pepper flakes. Guess I don't have your constitution, Steve; it was a little spicy even for me. Still delicious, however! I will just tone down the future versions a bit.


Thanks! You could probably leave the red pepper flakes out. And still have enough heat.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 11, 2020)

Thats my go-to soup when I’m dragged to the Olive Garden, but was always sure it could be made better ... think yours (and with some other comments) checks that box.

Like!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 11, 2020)

I made it (sorta) last weekend. Somehow I overlooked the red pepper flakes. It really needed some. The recipe doesn't say hot ITALIAN sausage. I used a different hot sausage (kinda Tasso flavored). It wasn't hot enough to overide the absence of red pepper flake. The potatoes just pulled the flavor outta most of the other ingredients. Bacon was texture only and not one I needed.
 Still an excellent soup !! I'm gonna try again with Hot Italian and the Pepper flakes, but save the bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 11, 2020)

mosparky said:


> I made it (sorta) last weekend. Somehow I overlooked the red pepper flakes. It really needed some. The recipe doesn't say hot ITALIAN sausage. I used a different hot sausage (kinda Tasso flavored). It wasn't hot enough to overide the absence of red pepper flake. The potatoes just pulled the flavor outta most of the other ingredients. Bacon was texture only and not one I needed.
> Still an excellent soup !! I'm gonna try again with Hot Italian and the Pepper flakes, but save the bacon for breakfast.


My bad I guess. I assumed  Zuppa Toscana was a give away to the sausage required. As far as the bacon goes. That's up to you. And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 11, 2020)

No worries, I got tunnel vison when I read Potato and Sausage. I saw the Zuppa Tuscana and turned a blind eye.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

mosparky said:


> No worries, I got tunnel vison when I read Potato and Sausage. I saw the Zuppa Tuscana and turned a blind eye.


Either way, it is still good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2020)

Got a big pot of this going now. Smells delicious


----------



## Steve H (Nov 1, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Got a big pot of this going now. Smells delicious



Lol! Have a great dinner!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2020)

Well this sure as hell didn't disappoint. Thanks for the recipe steve. This is going in our permanent winter rotation. For those who haven't tried it you are missing out. Perfect heat and oh so flavorful


----------

